# Talk about Western Saddles



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi all. Just wanted to learn more about Western Saddles. What is the difference between, show saddles (aside from silver) cutting saddles, barrel saddles, trail saddles? 

I mean, how do they sit? Are some more forward, deeper? Why is a trail saddle better for trails then a barrel saddle? It may seem like silly questions but I was hoping for good explanations not snotty answers. 

I use a flat saddle for trails even though it is a show sadle but... I am curious about Western and why people chose the saddle they chose.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I started my western adventure with a barrel saddle. Because that was the only one I could find which fit my high withered TB. I grew quite fond of it I have to say. Coming from a dressage background I appreciate the flat, deep seat and still do. It also gives a lot of stability for the little nasty surprises this TB had up his sleeve;-)

I wouldn't use a reining saddle due to the build up towards the horn. 

Cutting saddles have a longer seat and a narrow horn to hold on to when horse dives away from under you. 

Not sure about what makes a trail saddle, other than comfort and security for the long rides.

Then you have the roping and ranch saddles who are built extra sturdy for the type of work they are used.

I personally, as mentioned above, prefer the deep, flat seat and a high cantle for security and correct position.

My two cents, but I'm sure others can explain better;-)


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Well that is a nice start, thank you. What about brand name? I mean, some less expensive brands are likely very well made but then, if one wants a saddle to last for a very very long time (as one would with that investment) it pays to pay a bit more for a well made saddle. Which are the absolutely best name brands for Western Saddles?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Im kinda partial for Big Horns. Currently have one with flex tree, had a couple of their cordura's too and my above mentioned first one was a Big Horn too. I found they'll fit a large variety of horses. 
I did like a Circle Y Arabian saddle a lot, was rather impressed with the quality of a Reinsman a friend had bought and really liked a couple of Crates I had in my saddle shop many moons ago.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, and don't get me started with the various Wade tree custom made vaquero saddles 4000$ and up *drool*


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I personally prefer a reining and cutting type saddle. Open seat, low cantle so you can sit back into slides. A cutting saddle has a high horn which can interfere with how you hold your reins if you ever wanted to use it for another discipline. 

A cutting saddle 'usually' has a more squared off cantle, high horn and fenders that swing well so you can move your legs back and forth easily.

A reining saddle has a low cantle, 'usually' rounded of, low horn so as not to interfere with riders reins and hand position. Fenders that swing and slide well.

I prefer these kinds of saddles because they give you room to move and you don't feel wedged or boxed in by a high cantle and stationary fenders.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yup-I am with Muppet. Any other western saddle feels weird to me. I also have a narrow twist tree, which is not so wide in the seat. Nice for a woman. I feel nice and secure in the deep seat of my reining saddles.....and a higher horn would get in my way or poke me on trails when I duck, get caught on my belt.....etc. Some of them-like the equitation show saddles just have SO much skirt and silver....I would need a crane to get it on my horse. ;-)

As far as brands-well, I like Sean Ryon, Leddys, and of course Bob's custom......all nice saddles, altho there are some really nice smaller names out there, these hold their value pretty well and since we all know I just LOVE to buy new stuff then sell it and get more......that is necessary for me! Crates and Rocking R makes some nice less expensive reiners also, and Crates makes a lighter weight ladies.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There is so much to learn about Western saddles. Not only the types mentioned about, but the rigging. They have many different types of rigging; 7/8, 5/6, centerfire, in-skirt, in-tree. 
Western saddles really should ALL be rigged with two cinches, a fore and a back. But many people neglect the back cinch, including me. However, the saddle will not fit as well as it should unless fully rigged.

Western saddles have a larger tree in them, thus they spread the weight of the rider out over a larger surface area, so make it easier for the horse to bear the weight. However, many modern western saddles have trees that are what is called "downward sloping", such that they kind of end up putting too much pressure on the front half of the saddle, especially when not double rigged wiht the back cinch.
I haven't ridden in a cutting or reinig saddle, only a trail and a barrel. I don't like the way the barrel locks me in, nor the high horn. The trails I think have the stirrup bar a bit more under the thigh to allow for a more straight downward drop of the leg, less of the chair seat that you would find usefull for roping and maybe barrels, too. there is a place where a chair seat is helpful.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

here's a good website with some info on a particular maker's tree.

Video and Pads Order Form


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Yup-I am with Muppet. Any other western saddle feels weird to me. I also have a narrow twist tree, which is not so wide in the seat. Nice for a woman. I feel nice and secure in the deep seat of my reining saddles.....and a higher horn would get in my way or poke me on trails when I duck, get caught on my belt.....etc. Some of them-like the equitation show saddles just have SO much skirt and silver....I would need a crane to get it on my horse. ;-)
> 
> As far as brands-well, I like Sean Ryon, Leddys, and of course Bob's custom......all nice saddles, altho there are some really nice smaller names out there, these hold their value pretty well and since we all know I just LOVE to buy new stuff then sell it and get more......that is necessary for me! Crates and Rocking R makes some nice less expensive reiners also, and Crates makes a lighter weight ladies.


Yup, I just bought a second hand small brand name Vic Bennet.......it's awesome!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I only buy second hand so that I can go up in quality. I've seen and ridden some good factory/production saddles. Am riding a used McCall Teton All-around right now that is working well. But when I can find a custom... I do a quick check on what others know and usually grab it. I'm saving for a HH Heiser that I found in dirty, but good, shape for $700 two weeks ago. 

It's awful, but I scavenge pawn shops in non-horsey areas of my region toward the end of the month. I actual schedule business trips around that.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Many of the saddles mentioned, I had never heard of. This means little as I have very little exposure to Western Saddles at all. Circle Y was the name brand that I heard most about, years ago. I had a friend that showed Arabians in English horse western classes years ago and listening to her, if it wasn't a Circle Y, it wasn't a western saddle. ha ha 

The horn of the saddle would be an issue for me as well. I am simply not used to it and the few western saddles I have sat on, to me felt like I was a bit trapped. Coming from a flat saddle which has nothing to hold you on to a western saddle is a big stretch.

I have always wondered about the weight of the western saddle as well. It does make perfect sense though that the weight is also distributed to a larger area of the horses back.


----------



## Samhwain (Oct 24, 2012)

My experience with western saddles (the only thing I have ever ridden besides 2 rides in a jumper ) is not necessarily the brand name but the shape. Any brand can be good or bad it's subjective to the buyer/user/rider. Currently I ride a Circle Y barrel or reiner? I can't remember and I haven't used it in 2 months so off the top of my head I'm going to say reining since it's so durned heavy.

What you need to know is 'trail saddles' don't actually exist. If someone pushes a 'trail' saddle at you in a store laugh and walk away. Seriously. All it is is a new name for the lighter weight barrel saddles. LITERALLY. It'll have the same shape (maybe a shallower seat) and a round or circle skirt. Square skirts will always be your heavier models.

Barrel saddles - aside from the horn being 'taller' for supportive grabs (some not all) and the seat being 'deep' and 'tall' these are your lighter weight saddles. You'll be more likely to find them comfy for trails if you're unaccustomed to other types. They can be heavy and they're generally designed for short-term uses (making a run and then done) so be sure it's a full bar saddle otherwise you're in for a surprise on the trails!

Reiner/Cutting/Roping - from my experience these are really similar though not always. Usually your heavier 'fuller' saddles. The differences will be round or square seat, depth, and height of the seat. Thickness and height of the horn. Generally square skirted these may or may not be round-skirted as well. Circle skirts are unheard of (from my experience) as the skirt and weight of the saddle lends it self to the original use of western saddles which is to counter-act the weight of a cow (ropers) and hold in place correctly when the cow is tied to the saddle and the horse left to keep the slack out of the rope. Usually double-rigged these saddles will not fit correctly without the back cinch. They're designed to be held by both front and back cinches so if your horse has never had a back cinch stay away from these or get him/her properly desensitized to the back cinch!

Reiners (in general) have a lower front and a medium to low back. It both looks nice and keeps the saddle 'out of the way' of the riders hands. The low front enables the rider to keep their hands at the correct position(s) without struggle. Same can be said for saddles designed for WP (although most WP riders i've seen use reining saddles)

If you're looking to buy then write a list of what the saddle will be used for. Then write a list of what you LIKE in saddles. Go to a saddler ( an actual custom saddle maker ) and explain what you're looking for. He/She will be able to explain with examples and help you out and they're never shy about answering questions even if you don't buy with them!

Always make sure that full-padded seat is what you want. Some saddles come fully padded and that padding more often than not is the ONLY thing between the rider and the tree which means when that padding wears out it's time for the saddle to go. ( all trail saddles that stores will 'push' will be fully-padded and depending on how heavily used will need to be replaced within 5 years )

Endurance saddles - though generally not equipped with a horn - are a good route for pleasure trail riding. They're padded but not like 'trail saddles' and generally are light weight.


When it comes to saddles the more flash and tooling the higher the price. Those 'plain jane' untooled saddles or 'trimmed' saddles will always be the cheapest (even with brand names. inside that brand they're the cheapest!)

stay away from any out of country brands for western saddles as they're cheaply put together and usually use belly-skin leather which is the weakest leather on a cow.


definitely hit up a saddler! they can answer your questions better (and it's what I did and where I got my information).

ROUND SKIRT









CIRCLE SKIRT









SQUARE (typical) SKIRT


















again all of what I said is JUST from my experience and what I can remember from the saddler and my shopping around


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Obviously what you plan to do determines what kind of saddle to buy. There are so many variations between styles, trees and riggings that it is mind boggling. Then that varies even more between brands/custom makers and tree builders.
You could write a book or two on the different kinds of western saddles.


----------

